# Finger Splint, Buddy Tapping - Can you code a CPT codes



## daniel (Aug 29, 2008)

Can you code a CPT codes 29130-29131 (application of a finger splint)
with CPT 29200 (Strapping of hand or finger).

Thank You

Daniel
CPC

P.S- Progress note, states application of buddy tape was done prior to the finger splint being applied.


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 31, 2008)

Was this done because of a fracture?


----------



## daniel (Aug 31, 2008)

yes. And if it wasn't . Let's say just for a sprain. Does that change the scencario.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, it may.  If you are treating a finger fracture and you intend to follow up with the patient, you could charge non-operative fracture care (the procedure code would depend upon where the fracture is located).  Non-operative fracture codes have a global period similar to operative fracture codes.  For example, if the fracture was located at the distal phalangeal area, you could charge procedure code 26750 (closed treatment of distal phalangeal fracture, finger or thumb, without manipulation, each) or procedure code 26755 (with manipulation, each).  The original supplies used would be included in the procedure and you would be subject to the 90 day global period for follow up visits.  If you were treating a dislocation only, naturally, you shouldn't charge fracture care.  But you could certainly charge for the application of the splinting.  I wouldn't suggest charging for buddy taping and splinting.  Since there is no global period associated with 29130-31, you may charge for any follow up services.  Of course, your documentation would need to support whatever method is used to treat the problem.  You may encounter many opinions in regards to fracture care.  Some would itemize bill (not charge fracture care at all---charge for the splinting on the original visit and charge and E&M on any subsequent follow up visits).  Neither method is incorrect, as long as your documentation supports what you're doing.  I hope I'm not forgetting anything in this explanation.  If I am, I'm sure there's someone out there who will correct me or add their two-cents.

Hope this helps.


----------

